# Flower work on MS paint by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:smile:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Avni...

I appreciate your works.. and they are nicely done. But why don't you put up some new stuff? It seems every couple of days you post something.. but they are all from 3 or 4 years ago? Are you still doing digital work?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I can't work because my cintiq broken!Sorry:unhappy:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

what's wrong with it avni?


----------

